# Possible New Addition



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

This is the only other pic she sent....it looks silly though. I got the impression she may be in need of a good grooming. lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I say go for it! 

Dealing with a bitch in season is not that difficult  Since you are not planing on showing Eli why not have him neutered and eliminate that problem?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It depends on how your house is laid out and how much room you have as to wether or not having her go into heat will be a problem. In out house we seperate moody PMS'ing female from the boys or boy depending on who is staying with us at the time unless we are planning a breeding. The other obvious options is to have one of the other altered. I beleive you said Eli was not going to be shown, so if he doesn't need those parts..... You get the idea but don't tell him I suggested it. 

I say go for it too... or I maybe share that persons contact info and I will!! Mwahahahaha. I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh she's cute but what if your family is surprising you for Christmas. Can she wait unitl after Christmas?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

What does Spoo mean? 

I think she's pretty, and a beautiful color!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

MM, Spoo is short for Standard Poodle


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> MM, Spoo is short for Standard Poodle



ohhhhh okies!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She looks lovely in her puppy shot. I'm jealous too, would love a white just so I can colour her :biggrin: - as usual too many dogs, not enough time for me to have everything I want! 

My first thought was to neuter Eli too then your guaranteed no accidents.

Edit - so did you get to go and see her? I don't know what the time is over there so not sure if you have had enough time yet :smile:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> She looks lovely in her puppy shot. I'm jealous too, would love a white just so I can colour her :biggrin: - as usual too many dogs, not enough time for me to have everything I want!
> 
> My first thought was to neuter Eli too then your guaranteed no accidents.
> 
> Edit - so did you get to go and see her? I don't know what the time is over there so not sure if you have had enough time yet :smile:



I didn't get to see her today. Its 10pm here and we just got home 30 min ago. She lives 1 1/2 hrs away. I need to neuter Eli so that would need to be done if I did get her. My husband is being negative about it so Im not sure anymore. I will just wait and see I guess. Blah blah!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

It is certainly easier of the hubby is onboard with any new additions. Mine OH wasn't overly keen on a poodle but I went ahead anyway and now he just loves T, was almost in tears the other night with the cut paw, ranting and raving about should have put concrete down, should have taken him with us etc.... and offering to take him to the vet. He really enjoyed the one on one time with T and T seems to look at him with a little more respect after their big day out :lol:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know.....maybe you are getting a Christmas surprise!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I don't know.....maybe you are getting a Christmas surprise!!


I don't think so now. He is angry that I want another dog right now. A few weeks ago we said we would wait about 6 months when we get a house. He says that he likes Poodles too now but he's been very grouchy lately. He want's to get a Harley (badly) and I think he doesn't want to spend anymore on me until he gets what he wants this time. 

He's just being a grump. The only reason I went ahead and got more info about this female was because he made a comment 2 nights ago saying "if anything you should save a dog from a cold cement shelter for Christmas". To me, that open the door for another dog before we buy the house. Shelter or not!

Im editing this now;
We just talked again and he wants me to wait until tomorrow so he can determine the money situation and most likey get her. I'll keep ya'll posted. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool Keep us posted !


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I spoke with the breeders today that this dog originally came from and her program is a little different. 

This lady only testes for hips and eyes which is still good but why not do the rest of the recommending testing.
She also breeds goldendoodle's to labradoodle's which she is calling these dogs "super doodle's"
The bitch this female was bred from is 11 yrs old and having another little in one week.
This breeder is vacationing in Mexico knowing her "supposed" adored 11 yr old Poodle is going to deliver anytime. 
Oh and the young girl that is selling this dog says she bought this dog for 3,000 and the breeder sells all her Poodle Pups for 1,000. 

Needless to say Im going to pass on this dog now. I know she will find a wonderful home but I don't want to pay a person $400.00 when they are being dishonest. Not to mention my husband was pretty sure he could work out getting her in a few days and was fine with it. Im glad I did a little research to say the least.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

11 years old?!? Good grief!:twitch:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow 11 years old...I just can't see how that could be good on any breed of dog..much less a standard poodle. 

Good call on doing your research, she is cute but if she isn't what you want then no use in just regretting it later...like you said I am sure she will find a good home!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Good on ya for doing research! Don't worry you will find the perfect Spoo in the mean time get Eli castrated


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenn, ru sure this spoo is not actually a doodle? Looks like it could be in the pix of it where it is older. Doesn't even look like the same dog as the one in the puppy pix, and I don't mean because it just needs a good grooming. Figured out what girl you were talking to with the dog from your post stating where she was from, her color, but mostly by the dogs name being "Lyric". Have you read this girls other ads? She stated that she bought this dog to show, but is now having family troubles, so why in the world is she looking for a poodle or golden retriever to breed to at this time? Why bring more pups into a bad situation? She also states in one of her ads that she only does tails or dew claws if requested by a buyer, and puppy paid for in full b-4 hand. How thoughtful of this girl. At least the dew claws s/b done w/i 2-3 day of birth. I AM SO AFRAID THAT THIS MIGHT BE A WANNA-BE PUPPY MILL. My opinion only, not to say that you could end up with a fantastic dog, but just BE CAREFUL. I'm not sure you would be getting what the girl says she is selling you. Also find it odd that in one of her ads that she said she paid $3075 for this dog and now is selling it so cheap? If you haven't seen these ads, Dennis is going to try to post them for you. Anyway good luck with whatever you decide to do. 



Lyric of mystic river is her registerd name.
We bought her to show, but have recently ran into family troubles.
We paid 3,075 for her she has champion and theapery bloodlines.
She has a perfect bite, She stands perfectly angled.
She does not run to other dogs or cats. 
She is very calm and loves to sleep in beds but she understands no, sit, lay down and out outside.
She is fully house trained. She has a perfect stance, and a perfect trot. I do really want her to go to a nice family with other dogs and a family that will show her but if not its ok.
She has unlimited regristration, Which means she can have puppies, But I will be checking up on her and I reserve the right to take her back if she is being kept in deplorable conditions. We will sign a contract!!! I want to be in formed of any puppies she has, so I could inform the breeder.She is a house dog and I do nat want her to be kept in the cold of the bay area.
Thank you
if interested call ask for natalie,
p.s. I can not send pictures but you are free to come and se her anytime, thanks


I have a beautiful white stadard poodle.
She is OFA certified & AKC registerd.
Her parents are show and certified theapery dogs. She has extremly good lines.
Ill offer pick of the litter.
She will be two and this will be her first litter.
I wan small males perfferd.
Male must be akc registerd, clean and have good ears, legs, and hips. 
I want show quality if possible a perrffically aigned body.
let me know asap thanks
I WILL BRING HER TO YOUR HOUSE IF THATS WHAT NEEDED THANKS



My female is AKC registerd her parents are national champs and theapery dog She is OFA certified and is calm and extremly smart.
I would pay you pick of the litter.
Im looking for a parti color or a cafe a lait, cream or a rich red.
I do not want white or black.
She will be 1 1/2 years when we first breed her. 
We waited for her second heat.
I will not breed her to just any dog.
She is show quality and has extremly good bloodlines. If I dont find the right poodle I will wait till I can.
YOUR DOG MUST BE AKC REGISTERD!
Well trained and nice to females.
she will go into heat in the next month or two.
Let me know if you haved the right guy for my lady.



I breed my AKC registerd standerd poodle 1 month ago to my dark red AKC goldern retriver.My female is crystal white!
Shes exspecting in januray and im now ready to put people on the waiting list. No deposite is nessecary, but to those who choose to leave a 250 deposite will be first in line.
All deposites are refundable!
All the puppies will be registerd with ACHC.
They will come to you with their first set of shots, dewormed, vet checked, and a puppy bag full of goodies for you puppie.
We sell all the puppys but one, (male o female)then we put the names of every one who has bought a pupy into a jar a draw a name. Whoever is drawn gets the last puppy free or they get to pick a charity or disabled group to give the puppy to!
PIctures of parents and past puppies are avalible apon request.
We can have the puppy declawed or tails docked if asked to do so, and puppys price is already paid in full.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Good Choice Jenn!!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW run away from that situation fast ! 

what color poodle are you looking for ?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG....WHERE DID YOU FIND ALL THAT STUFF. 

THIS IS THE ONLY ADD I SAW...OMG! LOL

1 1/2 yr. old female. Akc reisterd . Champion and theapery bloodlines. We just dont have the time for her any more. Shes execlent on a chain well behaved and loves to cuddle. 
Email for details. 

THIS ONE ISN'T EVEN THE ORIGINAL ONE I SEEN. I GUESS SHE IS POSTING A BUNCH OF ADDS. WOW!

IM SURE GLAD I DID MORE RESEARCH.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> WOW run away from that situation fast !
> 
> what color poodle are you looking for ?


I REALLY WANTED A CREME OR WHITE. MALE OR FEMALE AND JUST PRETTY! YOUNGER THE BETTER BUT IF ITS SOCIALIZED AND A YR OR SO THAT'S GOOD TOO. I JUST DON'T WANT ANOTHER MIKEY. HE WAS SOOO PRETTY BUT HAD A BAD HANG-UP WITH MALE HUMANS. 

IM REALLY OPEN TO OTHER COLORS TOO. NOT BLACK OR CAFE AU LAIT THOUGH. 

I HAVE BEEN WATCHING A MALE PUPPY FOR ABOUT 3 WKS NOW. HE IS CREME AND ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING I WANT. HE IS 1500.00 BUT PARENTS ARE COMPLETELY HEALTH TESTED AND THE BREEDER IS VERY NICE A KNOWLEDGEABLE. I JUST CAN'T COME UP WITH THE MONEY. 

THIS IS THE LINK TO HIM....IM JUIST IN LOVE WITH THIS BOY AND I HOPE SHE DOESN'T SELL HIM FOR A FEW WEEKS. I JUST NEED MORE TIME.


http://questforpoodles.com/ 

HE IS THE ONLY AVAILABLE CREME MALE. I JUST LOVE HIM!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Just typed into search bar, bay area poodles for sale. The first ad that I found was Kijiji which sells a lot of dogs. Might be a good place for you to keep looking. When I found the ad for "Lyric", I just kept following this girls other posts. There is a place at the bottom of each ad where you can read other posts by the same person if you want to.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Just typed into search bar, bay area poodles for sale. The first ad that I found was Kijiji which sells a lot of dogs. Might be a good place for you to keep looking. When I found the ad for "Lyric", I just kept following this girls other posts. There is a place at the bottom of each ad where you can read other posts by the same person if you want to.


I just called that girl and confronted her. I was nice but called her out on all these other adds she posted. This dog turned one on Dec 2 this month. I guess the Goldendoodle breeding she was attemping didn't take. Thank god!

I just told her that I like practice responsible dog ownership and this was aweful. You should never breed a dog under 2 yrs. I also told her that I know she didn't pay 3,000 for that Poodle because I spoke to the breeder. She charges a flat rate for all her breeds....Poodles being 1,000. 

I ended it by telling her, I hope she finally finds a great home. That girl had nothing but stupid excuses.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I followed the link for the male...great looking boy, and responsible breeding to say THE LEAST it would seem! :high5:


You never know with it being Christmas time maybe they would take less...after all you can prove what a great home you can provide for a spoo! Especially if you were willing to to a neuter contract with him...it never hurts to ask!:cell:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ummmm all I can say is wow... I'm a little shocked but all that 


Perdy cream male though  I think that is a much better choice than unknown female with several different stories.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad you figured it out before bringing him home. Good luck in finding the right one.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Glad you figured it out before bringing him home. Good luck in finding the right one.


I had no idea that kijji website exsisted. There are tons of dogs on there. That girl was probably going to sell me a pregnant dog after she got herself in a mess. She told me her Golden Retriever passed away a few months ago. That may have been true but what a load of crap. I noticed she also said her female was 2 yrs in one listing, then 1 1/2 yrs in another, and then she told me 1 yr on Dec 2 on the phone. She also said her first heat cycle was the day after her Birthday....that would of been the 3rd of Dec. This dog is probably is a few weeks pregnant. 

People are just amazing! I feel so bad for that dog.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Some people have no integrity and they think they can gull any one into anything. 

That cream male is lovely, the only thing that coincerns me is his tail carrage, it comes up over the back and thats a no no. But then again a lot of dogs have tails like that in the show ring so... 

Have you contacted the breeder at all yet? I would tell them your situation and that your are wanting to show and all that jazz and they might be willing to do some sort of payment plan. *shrug* It never hurts to ask!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Some people have no integrity and they think they can gull any one into anything.
> 
> That cream male is lovely, the only thing that coincerns me is his tail carrage, it comes up over the back and thats a no no. But then again a lot of dogs have tails like that in the show ring so...
> 
> Have you contacted the breeder at all yet? I would tell them your situation and that your are wanting to show and all that jazz and they might be willing to do some sort of payment plan. *shrug* It never hurts to ask!


Oh believe me I did. lol Her husband is being a stickler about selling them out right. She said she told him about me in the beginning and that she wanted to work with me. He still wants them sold out right. She told me they wouldn't last through the weekend but I called this morning and she still has them both. I'll give it another day or so and try back. 

The tail was my only concern too but I was reading how you shape the pom pom to hide that. Otherwise I really like him. I think he could have a little better rear angles but he's still not bad. His disposition sounds great though.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Oh believe me I did. lol Her husband is being a stickler about selling them out right. She said she told him about me in the beginning and that she wanted to work with me. He still wants them sold out right. She told me they wouldn't last through the weekend but I called this morning and she still has them both. I'll give it another day or so and try back.
> 
> The tail was my only concern too but I was reading how you shape the pom pom to hide that. Otherwise I really like him. I think he could have a little better rear angles but he's still not bad. His disposition sounds great though.


Husbands seam to get in the way don't they? Haha I'm glad I ain't got one  

He is a lovely little dog, the sire is gorgeous and the dame is not bad at all. He has nice reach and if she could get some more action shots I'm sure his drive would be just as nice. Have you ask to see any stacked and gating photos?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Husbands seam to get in the way don't they? Haha I'm glad I ain't got one
> 
> He is a lovely little dog, the sire is gorgeous and the dame is not bad at all. He has nice reach and if she could get some more action shots I'm sure his drive would be just as nice. Have you ask to see any stacked and gating photos?


I haven't asked for any other pics. I didn't want her to waste her time if I couldn't come up with all the cash. If for some reason I did come up with the money I would drive there and just evaluate him in person. Well that was my plan. lol 

Im my case about the husband, he's the only reason I get anything right now. lol I had to quit my job when my son was born because he had Hirschsprungs Disease. Its been over a yr now and my position at work is waiting if I want it. I just don't really want to go back now. The only reason I Possibly could of got that puppy was because of my husbands bonus. Luckily my husband is a very giving person and like's to spoil me. Thank goodness because I like to be spoiled. lol


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

Oh Secreto..you are a doll!...I too would not have my sweet Gi Gi if not for this wonderful man in my life...and when the subject of another came up...well lets just say that 'no' did not spurt from his mouth...He thinks we should...soon...so I'm looking...as a pet. It would be interesting to get into showing but much too expensive for my blood...and as for the female spoo...red flags everywhere...so sometimes the head does rule the heart...but don't settle...get the poodle you really really want...as the old saying goes....'Good things come to those who wait'...


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

animallvr said:


> Oh Secreto..you are a doll!...I too would not have my sweet Gi Gi if not for this wonderful man in my life...and when the subject of another came up...well lets just say that 'no' did not spurt from his mouth...He thinks we should...soon...so I'm looking...as a pet. It would be interesting to get into showing but much too expensive for my blood...and as for the female spoo...red flags everywhere...so sometimes the head does rule the heart...but don't settle...get the poodle you really really want...as the old saying goes....'Good things come to those who wait'...


I actually did end up getting the male I wanted ut didnt have the money for. The breeder really discounted him and I got him the saturday after christmas. 
lol


----------

